#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware 6.0 Beta 2 - WOM 5000 Mimo

## NielsonPadilha

Olá @*Suporte Intelbras* acabei de atualizar a wom 5000 mimo para nova versão, porém notei que ele não ta passando DNS para o roteador wifi (Na casa do cliente ligado na porta WAN) foi preciso setar o IP do dns manualmente no computador para que funciona-se (VIA DHCP NÃO IA).

Resetei a antena para o padrão de fabrica com a versão nova e configurei novamente, mesmo assim o problema persistiu.

Aparece os seguintes erros nos Logs da WOM:

http://prntscr.com/8mnc0o


*Esta página da web não está disponível*

DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_BAD_CONFIG

*Esta página da web não está disponível*

ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED


*Solução temporária: Voltar para versão 5.0 BETA 4-2 (Bastou fazer o downgrade que o dns voltou a funcionar sem precisar setar manualmente).

obrigado*

----------


## meyknho

Oi Boa Tarde @*NielsonPadilha*, poderia informar se a comunicação com o TDMA ficou mais estável, nessa nova versão do Firmware?

OBS: Antes até para se conectar estava dando trabalho hehe!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Sim @*meyknho*, a conexão estava estável sem problemas (Mais devido ao problema do dns na hora de passar para o roteador) acabei não testando por muito tempo. Fui obrigado a voltar a versão antiga.

Se não teria que ir na casa de cada cliente e setar dns manual (Uso automático).

Obs.: Lembrando que o dns na antena está funcionando perfeitamente, o problema é na hora de passar para roteador wifi que o problema ocorre.

Na versão 5.0 beta 4-2 já estava até funcionando normal, só tava tendo problemas em uma setorial que alguns clientes desconecta vão mesmo com sinal e ccq bom, erro que aparece é: localhost daemon.info pppd: No response to 5 echo-requests

Gostaria de até uma ajuda da intelbras pra solucionar, fora isso na outra setorial está tudo maravilhoso  :Big Grin:

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, boa noite.

Primeiramente agradecemos o seu retorno, fizemos testes em nosso cenário com o firmware versão 6.0 BETA2 e conseguimos obter o endereço do servidor DNS normalmente. Tínhamos um WOM 5000 MiMo como Cliente Provedor e com DNS Automático, o computador que foi conectado na interface Ethernet do WOM 5000 MiMo obteve o servidor DNS normalmente de acordo com o print.





Sugerimos que você entre em contato com o nosso suporte técnico para que possamos lhe auxiliar a diagnosticar o motivo deste comportamento em seus equipamentos. No link abaixo estão disponíveis os nossos canais de atendimento.
http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

Att,
Equipe intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

A antena wom pega dns normalmente do servidor pppoe. O erro que ocorreu aqui comigo já foi o dhcp para o roteador wifi.

Tanto que fiz o ping pelo própria wom e resolveu corretamente.

Não testei ligar um pc direto na wom ( vou fazer isso amanhã e posto resultado).

Meu cenário tá assim:

Wom 5000 mimo conectando por pppoe com dns automatico e dhcp na rede lan -》roteador wifi como cliente dinâmico (pega ip via dhcp da wom 5000 mimo e dns)


Aquele erro de permissão que aparece no log. Oque seria?

Obrigado

----------


## charlespjo

aqui eu atualizei 2 clientes pra 6,0 e os mesmos nem conectaram no AP..

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*Suporte Intelbras*, e IPv6?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> aqui eu atualizei 2 clientes pra 6,0 e os mesmos nem conectaram no AP..


Olhou no log pra ver oq dava?

----------


## charlespjo

não olhei..




> Olhou no log pra ver oq dava?

----------


## juniorbin

pessoal, saiu o novo Firmware para as APCs 5M, e nas correções tem algo sobre melhoria no TDMA, acho que seria interessante os senhores atualizarem as Bases. Se tiver como alguém fazer esse teste e postar os resultados aqui, agradeço.

----------


## araojr

Realmente está acontecendo o que o NielsonPadilha disse. Fiz o teste em 3 WOM-5000 Mimo e ele não atribui o dns e da o erro no log igual o enviado do NielsonPadilha.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras, fiz alguns testes novamente veja:

*CONFIGURAÇÕES DO ROTEADOR WIFI (MODELO TP-LINK TL-WR841N):


- WAN -> http://prntscr.com/8mvpwc
- LAN -> http://prntscr.com/8mvq2w
- DHCP -> http://prntscr.com/8mvq7t


COMO COMPUTADOR RECEBE O IP:

- DESKTOP -> http://prntscr.com/8mvqnz


CONFIGURAÇÃO DA WOM 5000 MIMO FIRMWARE 5.0 BETA 4-2:

- GERAL -> http://prntscr.com/8mvrl3
- REDE -> CONFIGURAÇÃO DA LAN -> http://prntscr.com/8mvrw9
- REDE -> CONFIGURAÇÃO DE DNS -> http://prntscr.com/8mvs3o
- SERVIÇOS -> LOG DO SISTEMA -> http://prntscr.com/8mvsjs


TESTE DE PING NO WINDOWS PARA VERIFICAR O DNS:
- http://prntscr.com/8mvth8

-------------------------------------------------------

ATUALIZANDO PARA VERSÃO 6.0 BETA2 (SEM FAZER NENHUMA ALTERAÇÃO, SOMENTE ATUALIZAR O FIRMWARE)

- http://prntscr.com/8mvu7j
- GERAL WOM 5000 MIMO -> http://prntscr.com/8mvvj2
- TESTE DE PING -> http://prntscr.com/8mvwxp
- LOG DA WOM APARECE ISSO -> http://prntscr.com/8mvxe1
- COLOCANDO DNS MANUALMENTE NA PLACA DE REDE -> http://prntscr.com/8mvy65


OBS.: Não foi feito nenhuma alteração, somente a atualização do firmware. Fazendo um downgrade para versão 5.0 beta4.2 volta ao normal.

OBS.1: Acredito que os erros de permissão no log da wom tenha alguma coisa haver com isso.

Obrigado mais uma vez.

----------


## araojr

NielsonPadilha tenho o mesmo roteador que você fez o teste e realmente acontece igual o que você descreveu aqui. Alias parabéns esta muito bem explicado.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> NielsonPadilha tenho o mesmo roteador que você fez o teste e realmente acontece igual o que você descreveu aqui. Alias parabéns esta muito bem explicado.


Valeu meu amigo, to doido pra testar essa versão nova, mais primeiro queria que a intelbras verifica-se essa questão (Não acredito ser problema no roteador pois ele funciona normalmente com UBNT, MK e outras versões da WOM.)

----------


## araojr

> Valeu meu amigo, to doido pra testar essa versão nova, mais primeiro queria que a intelbras verifica-se essa questão (Não acredito ser problema no roteador pois ele funciona normalmente com UBNT, MK e outras versões da WOM.)


Com certeza não é problema no roteador pois quando volto o Wom-5000 Mimo para a versão 4.1 que é a que tenho aqui funciona perfeito. Coloco essa 6.0 beta e da o erro.

----------


## juniorbin

Galera, estou vendo muita gente atualizando para 6.0 Beta2 e em suas Bases não estão usando Ipoll (TDMA), a a principal característica desse Beta é os testes de TDMA, quem não usa o protocolo não seria recomendado está atualizando, porque a versão 4.1 está ótima!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, boa tarde.

Identificamos que o firmware versão 6.0BETA2 da família WOM5000 estava com instabilidade em seu sistema de DNS e já corrigimos o problema. Atualizamos o firmware no site e indicamos que vocês façam a atualização e acompanhem com seus clientes.
Seguem links para download.

WOM 5000
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._6.0-beta2.rar

WOM 5000i
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._6.0-beta2.rar

WOM 5000 MiMo
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de..._6.0-beta2.rar

Estamos à disposição.
Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Baixando valeu  :Smile:

----------


## araojr

Baixando já já testo e informo aqui

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Baixando já já testo e informo aqui


Aqui ta tudo ok, testei agorinha. Você ta usando a rede ipoll aí também ?

Abraços

----------


## araojr

Baixei e testei e esta ok aqui.

----------


## araojr

> Aqui ta tudo ok, testei agorinha. Você ta usando a rede ipoll aí também ?
> 
> Abraços


Não uso rede ipoll. Uso Rocket M5 como AP. Minha rede é 100% ubiquiti. Estou começando a fazer uns testes com intelbras.

----------


## RCINFONET

Aqui na versão 6 meu pppoe autentica, pinga meu GW, porem não navega, fim down grade para a beta 5 e corrige na hora.Vou testar o firmware corrigido e retorno.

----------


## RCINFONET

Resolvido com a nova versão.

----------


## meyknho

> Resolvido com a nova versão.


Oi Boa Tarde, você está usando o Protocolo IPOLL, se estar usando da um Feedback aqui e informa como está a performance da versão 6.0 BETA 2.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## RCINFONET

> Oi Boa Tarde, você está usando o Protocolo IPOLL, se estar usando da um Feedback aqui e informa como está a performance da versão 6.0 BETA 2.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Boa tarde!

Estou fazendo testes de bancada, irei começar a trabalhar com produtos Intelbrás agora. Esta perfeito com IPOLL, porém é teste de bancada, acredito que não tenha muito crédito esse teste.

----------


## meyknho

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Estou fazendo testes de bancada, irei começar a trabalhar com produtos Intelbrás agora. Esta perfeito com IPOLL, porém é teste de bancada, acredito que não tenha muito crédito esse teste.


Agradeço, vou estar acompanhando o tópico, quando testar em campo, volta a comentar.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## acmneto

Como ficou a situaçao da firmware 5.0 beta 4?
pra mim foi a melhor
resolveu problema de ccq

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Como ficou a situaçao da firmware 5.0 beta 4?
> pra mim foi a melhor
> resolveu problema de ccq


Particularmente não notei diferença ainda em relação à 5.0 beta 4-2 também estava estável.

----------


## juniorbin

Vamos lá, comecei a colocar 6.0 beta2 nos novos clientes, venho monitorando à 2 dias, não notei diferença comparado com a 5.0 beta3 que pra mim já estava bem satisfatório, outra coisa que noite foi a correção do CCQ para as pessoas que estavam usando MCS3 ou MCS4 e acreditavam que o CCQ cravado em 100% era real, e não era! isso era bug! agora aqui ficou entre 96,5 à 100% nota-se um calculo mais real. Em fim, vamos continuar os testes...

----------


## FMANDU

Pessoal vão dando o feedback por aqui. Tenho muito wom na rede, mas não com o TDMA ativo. Estou aguardando uma versão definitiva para colocar APC 5M 90 como Ap.

----------


## pazini

Galera se alguém estiver vendendo WOM 5000 ai favor entrem em contado comigo que eu compro. Abraços...

----------


## gulinhaster

O grande problema de colocar o TDMA em um painel que já esta em produção, é que, teremos que atualizar todos os clientes conectados ao AP para depois ativarmos o ipool no AP.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras*, testando o firmware 6.0 beta 2 tenho notado em alguns clientes desconexão:

SINAL DO CLIENTE: http://prntscr.com/8rbob8
CONFIGURAÇÕES WIRELESS:


- BASICO: http://prntscr.com/8rbonn
- AVANÇADO: http://prntscr.com/8rbovo


ERRO NO LOG DA DESCONEXÃO: http://prntscr.com/8rbpln E http://prntscr.com/8rbq1u

SINAL DO AP: http://prntscr.com/8rbr3h

Já mexi na posição da antena, resetei, atualizei o firmware novamente e vira e mexe continua.

Gostaria da ajuda de vocês para solucionar isso.

----------


## pedropicotti

Seguinte fazendo testes aqui com 27 clientes todos com wom5000 siso no apc 5m-90 + com nova firmware 6.0 beta e continua instável, desligo o protocolo ipoll volta tudo blz. Alguém testou em produção como eu e teve resultados melhores ???

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Peguei 2 aps( Um tem 3 clientes e outro tem 1) que estava com problema de desconexão e tirei o tdma para teste. Vamos ver (TODOS usam wom 5000 mimo com versão 6 beta 2)

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Seguinte fazendo testes aqui com 27 clientes todos com wom5000 siso no apc 5m-90 + com nova firmware 6.0 beta e continua instável, desligo o protocolo ipoll volta tudo blz. Alguém testou em produção como eu e teve resultados melhores ???


A questão de instabilidade que você fala, oque estaria acontecendo?

----------


## FMANDU

@*NielsonPadilha*

Estou me guiando nos seus testes para poder ativar o ipoll aqui na rede.
Você estava usando o beta 5? Não estava melhor que o 6?
A intelbras deveria pedir ajuda da LigoWave para terminar de implantar esse protocolo na família WOM, o que parece pra gente é que a intelbras esta totalmente perdida. Aqui ja penso em mudar tudo para MK, que esta apenas R$30,00 mais caro que intelbras e ja tem o NV2 rodando bem.




> @*Suporte Intelbras*, testando o firmware 6.0 beta 2 tenho notado em alguns clientes desconexão:
> 
> SINAL DO CLIENTE: http://prntscr.com/8rbob8
> CONFIGURAÇÕES WIRELESS:
> 
> 
> - BASICO: http://prntscr.com/8rbonn
> - AVANÇADO: http://prntscr.com/8rbovo
> 
> ...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> @*NielsonPadilha*
> 
> Estou me guiando nos seus testes para poder ativar o ipoll aqui na rede.
> Você estava usando o beta 5? Não estava melhor que o 6?
> A intelbras deveria pedir ajuda da LigoWave para terminar de implantar esse protocolo na família WOM, o que parece pra gente é que a intelbras esta totalmente perdida. Aqui ja penso em mudar tudo para MK, que esta apenas R$30,00 mais caro que intelbras e ja tem o NV2 rodando bem.


Olá amigo boa noite, estava usando a versão 5 mais não senti nenhuma diferença grande para 6. Estava tendo o mesmo problema.

Tenho 3 APS APC-5M-90+. (Em um deles tenho clientes de 150 a 300 metros e todos usando tdma sem problemas.)

Já nos outros 2 tenho 4 clientes de sendo um deles a 85m, 500 metros e 900 metros de distancia, e nesses estou tendo problemas dele desconectar as vezes(As vezes fica 1 dia ligado, as vezes 2d, mais sempre desconecta nesse período.)

Quando vou checar o radio do cliente, ele está conectado a dias e no log aparece aquilo que postei.

Conversando com suporte da intelbras eles acreditam que o problema pode ser interferência, pois alguns rádios como (esse de 85m) está com potencia alta (14dbm) para chegar um sinal na torre de -61/-63. Porém a visada é boa e a CPE está alinhada certinho no AP.

Devido a isso resolvi desligar o TDMA nesses 2 AP's e deixar rodando o 802.11n normal e verificar se o mesmo vai desconectar. 

Fora essas desconexões que estou tendo(Nos clientes mais distantes e nesse de 85m), está tudo normal e funcionando bem.

Abraços

----------


## charlespjo

Aqui.. meus clientes nem conectam em modo tdma..

----------


## FMANDU

MAs você atualizou todas as CPE?



> Aqui.. meus clientes nem conectam em modo tdma..

----------


## charlespjo

> MAs você atualizou todas as CPE?


sim amigo.. atualizado pra 6,0.... os clientes nem conectam no ap em modo poll.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Aqui.. meus clientes nem conectam em modo tdma..


Tem algo errado pra não conectar. Vc tá usando a versão beta? O ap tá atualizado tbm? Lá no cliente você consegue localizar o ap no site survey?

----------


## charlespjo

> Tem algo errado pra não conectar. Vc tá usando a versão beta? O ap tá atualizado tbm? Lá no cliente você consegue localizar o ap no site survey?


Rapais ja fiz de tudo... ja cansei dessa wom em tdma.... ja em 802 funciona bem..

----------


## Akintek

> Rapais ja fiz de tudo... ja cansei dessa wom em tdma.... ja em 802 funciona bem..


Com certeza tem algo errado para não estar funcionando.

Quais testes você fez @*charlespjo* ?

----------


## charlespjo

> Com certeza tem algo errado para não estar funcionando.
> 
> Quais testes você fez @*charlespjo* ?


Ola.

Atualizei os paineis e atualizei clientes... sempre algum deles nem conectam no ap.

----------


## Akintek

> Ola.
> 
> Atualizei os paineis e atualizei clientes... sempre algum deles nem conectam no ap.


Beleza, esses que não se conectaram estão com qual configuração? Encontrou o AP no site survey, qual sinal ?

Poste alguns prints para que a gente possa te ajudar.

----------


## meyknho

> Ola.
> 
> Atualizei os paineis e atualizei clientes... sempre algum deles nem conectam no ap.


charlespjo, acredito que você não seja o único com problemas no IPOLL.

Ontem dia 15/10/2015 ativei o IPOLL na base e como eu não tinha atualizado nenhuma WOM 5000 fui em campo.

1º) Comecei atualizando 2 WOM 5000 MIMO 14dBi e funcionaram melhor que o esperado.

2º) Em seguida atualizei 1 WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi e funcionou razoável.

No 4º cliente onde tinha mais 1 WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi a mesma conectou porém não discava PPPoE, fizemos de tudo (Alinhamento, Configurações e etc...), e nada resolveu, dai tive que Conectar em outra BaseStation onde o IPOLL estava desativado e percebi que o cliente anterior que também usava o WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi estava desconectando várias vezes por minuto.

*Diante desse cenário percebemos que:*

O *Ipoll* funciona melhor com o *WOM 5000 MIMO*, já quando mesclamos os *SISO* com os *MIMO* a *BaseStation* ou o *Firmware* do *WOM 5000* não se entendem, e os SISO c*omeçam a se desconectar...*


Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> charlespjo, acredito que você não seja o único com problemas no IPOLL.
> 
> Ontem dia 15/10/2015 ativei o IPOLL na base e como eu não tinha atualizado nenhuma WOM 5000 fui em campo.
> 
> 1º) Comecei atualizando 2 WOM 5000 MIMO 14dBi e funcionaram melhor que o esperado.
> 
> 2º) Em seguida atualizei 1 WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi e funcionou razoável.
> 
> No 4º cliente onde tinha mais 1 WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi a mesma conectou porém não discava PPPoE, fizemos de tudo (Alinhamento, Configurações e etc...), e nada resolveu, dai tive que Conectar em outra BaseStation onde o IPOLL estava desativado e percebi que o cliente anterior que também usava o WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi estava desconectando várias vezes por minuto.
> ...



Aleff boa noite, você chegou a ver no log o erro quando desconectava ?

----------


## charlespjo

> charlespjo, acredito que você não seja o único com problemas no IPOLL.
> 
> Ontem dia 15/10/2015 ativei o IPOLL na base e como eu não tinha atualizado nenhuma WOM 5000 fui em campo.
> 
> 1º) Comecei atualizando 2 WOM 5000 MIMO 14dBi e funcionaram melhor que o esperado.
> 
> 2º) Em seguida atualizei 1 WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi e funcionou razoável.
> 
> No 4º cliente onde tinha mais 1 WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi a mesma conectou porém não discava PPPoE, fizemos de tudo (Alinhamento, Configurações e etc...), e nada resolveu, dai tive que Conectar em outra BaseStation onde o IPOLL estava desativado e percebi que o cliente anterior que também usava o WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi estava desconectando várias vezes por minuto.
> ...



Realmente amigo,, aqui eu ja to tentando o tdma desde a verção 5,0.. nunca ficou bom... o susporte intelbras estava acompanhando... até que fecharam o protocolo disendo que tinha clientes usando e funcionando... ai deixei de lado.. continuei sem usar o tdma....

agora com essa versão 6,0 é a mesma coisa... aqui os clientes que concectam ficam bem pior do que tava... tenho clientes de até 5 mega em 802,11 que é show de bola.... ja em modo poll os clientes de 2 mega ja fica ruim... ]

fiz teste com iperf... e quando modo Ipoll ativado passa no maximo 1,7mega... volto pra 802 e volta tudo normal..

----------


## meyknho

> Aleff boa noite, você chegou a ver no log o erro quando desconectava ?


Oi Nielson, quando vou realizar testes na empresa, faço com tudo em produção, daí não tenho como ficar observando todos os detalhes.

Acredito que o IPOLL é um ótimo protocolo, porém o WOM 5000 de hoje não está preparado para funcionar com essa tecnologia, por enquanto vou usar sem o protocolo, pois funciona normal.

Desde de a versão 5.0 BETA que eu venho testando, na versão 5.0 nem conectava, já na versão 6.0 chegou a conectar e a navegador normal, porém o WOM 5000 SISO não se comportou como deveria dai resolvi desativar.

===============================================

"Quem utiliza o *WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi* já deve ter percebido que tem a opção de mudar a polarização da antena *(Horizontal/Vertical)*, em teste de campo, percebemos que o mesmo se comporta melhor ao utilizar apenas *1 polarização,* ou Vertical ou Horizontal em todos os WOM, se mesclar (usar Horizontal e Vertical ao mesmo tempo) o PPPoE as vezes não disca ou fica caindo a conexão!"

*Alguém aqui já passou por isso?*

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Oi Nielson, quando vou realizar testes na empresa, faço com tudo em produção, daí não tenho como ficar observando todos os detalhes.
> 
> Acredito que o IPOLL é um ótimo protocolo, porém o WOM 5000 de hoje não está preparado para funcionar com essa tecnologia, por enquanto vou usar sem o protocolo, pois funciona normal.
> 
> Desde de a versão 5.0 BETA que eu venho testando, na versão 5.0 nem conectava, já na versão 6.0 chegou a conectar e a navegador normal, porém o WOM 5000 SISO não se comportou como deveria dai resolvi desativar.
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> "Quem utiliza o *WOM 5000 SISO 12dBi* já deve ter percebido que tem a opção de mudar a polarização da antena *(Horizontal/Vertical)*, em teste de campo, percebemos que o mesmo se comporta melhor ao utilizar apenas *1 polarização,* ou Vertical ou Horizontal em todos os WOM, se mesclar (usar Horizontal e Vertical ao mesmo tempo) o PPPoE as vezes não disca ou fica caindo a conexão!"
> ...



Tenho algumas WOM 5000 Mimo que usa as 2 polarizações e notei que do nada ela perde a conexão com AP e consequentemente com PPPoE. Poderia ser isso mesmo.

Estou usando esses mesmos CPE's em modo 802.11n normal para ver se isso acontece. Vou aguardar pelo menos uns 3 dias de conexão.

----------


## FMANDU

O maior arrependimento que ja tive em material wirelles foi esse WOM 5000 mimo. Primeiro fiquei na esperança de sair o ipoll por 3 anos, e ate agora ja saiu dois beta e nada concreto.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Quase 2 dias em 802.11 e até agora nenhuma desconexão. Vou esperar até segunda . Caso não caia possivelmente pode ser o tdma.

----------


## charlespjo

nas wom 5000 ciso.. eu altero a polarização e vejo qual fica melhor..

vou começar uns novos teste com ipoll.. em um pop novo..

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Estou usando 802.11n normal e notei que a desconexão parou. O problema é que fui instalar um cliente normal hoje e o meu AP (APC-5M-90+) reiniciou do nada..... Já não é a primeira vez que isso ocorre......

----------


## PedroMQ

Entra em contato com o Suporte da intelbras solicitando a versão de firmware estável. Estes reboots são resolvidos com a nova versão.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Entra em contato com o Suporte da intelbras solicitando a versão de firmware estável. Estes reboots são resolvidos com a nova versão.


Ele tá atualizado coma última versão do site. 5.95-3 parece.

----------


## FMANDU

Intelbras e seus infinitos bugs

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Intelbras e seus infinitos bugs


Poisé, o ipoll não ta fazendo diferença nas wom 5000 mimo, então vou esta retirando a versão beta dos meus clientes e vou deixar a versão estável 4.1 rodando 801.11n mesmo.

----------


## charlespjo

Comecei a testar alguns clientes com a versão 6.0.. por enquanto só dor de cabeça aqui.. no ap que estava em tdma até funcionou legal.. mas os AP que estao em 802,11.. todos deram problema na versão 6.0... apos reclamacoes dos clientes fui verificar e ficou muito dificil o acesso as antenas... os clientes dando erro de dns...

enfim... por enquanto aqui vai ficar tudo em 802.11..

----------


## RCINFONET

Bom Dia, instalei 3 clientes na versão 6 , questão da estabilidade 2 clientes estão tendo algumas quedas, mas o problema maior foi que na Siso não consigo conectar no meu painel na horizontal, reconhece o sinal forte mas não conecta.

----------


## RCINFONET

Pessoal, estava bom com 1 cliente só no ap, quando coloquei o segundo, 1 ficou caindo e o outro com ping alto. Estou desabilitando o ipoll e fazendo downgrade para versão 4.1 nas wom 5000

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras*, em todas minhas tentativas ativar o IPOLL nas WOM 5000 SISO sem sucesso, porém as WOM 5000 MIMO conectam facilmente. 

Tudo indica que o problema da versao SISO ainda está com firmware com falha.

OBS: estou utilizando a última versão do firmware Beta disponibilizada no fórum da Intelbras V6.0 B2

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## icarooo

estou com um painel com 16 radios, maioria wom mimo,e uns 4 siso, até hoje nada de firmware estavel, quero ver o ipoll funcionando, mas desse jeito da até medo de atualizar

----------


## meyknho

> estou com um painel com 16 radios, maioria wom mimo,e uns 4 siso, até hoje nada de firmware estavel, quero ver o ipoll funcionando, mas desse jeito da até medo de atualizar


O WOM 5000 MIMO, o @*Nks* esta utilizando na rede dele sem problemas, porém como a minha rede é 90% SISO e 10% MIMO, não ta funfando :/, a SISO sempre foi um problema para o Ipoll.

Espero por esclarecimentos do @*Suporte Intelbras*, para tentar mudar esse cenário.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> O WOM 5000 MIMO, o @*Nks* esta utilizando na rede dele sem problemas, porém como a minha rede é 90% SISO e 10% MIMO, não ta funfando :/, a SISO sempre foi um problema para o Ipoll.
> 
> Espero por esclarecimentos do @*Suporte Intelbras*, para tentar mudar esse cenário.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Boa noite meyknho,

Solicitei que nossa equipe entre em contato com você, aguarde que entraremos em contato via telefone em horário comercial para que possamos investigar o que está havendo com os seus WOM5000 que estão operando com o TDMA.

Att, Equipe intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> estou com um painel com 16 radios, maioria wom mimo,e uns 4 siso, até hoje nada de firmware estavel, quero ver o ipoll funcionando, mas desse jeito da até medo de atualizar


Boa noite icarooo,

Nos encaminhe em mensagem privada seus contatos para que eu possa solicitar que nossa equipe entre em contato com você para investigarmos o que está havendo com os seus WOM5000.

----------


## meyknho

> Comecei a testar alguns clientes com a versão 6.0.. por enquanto só dor de cabeça aqui.. no ap que estava em tdma até funcionou legal.. mas os AP que estao em 802,11.. todos deram problema na versão 6.0... apos reclamacoes dos clientes fui verificar e ficou muito dificil o acesso as antenas... os clientes dando erro de dns...
> 
> enfim... por enquanto aqui vai ficar tudo em 802.11..


Oi Bom Dia, parceiro a questão do erro de DNS já foi resolvida do Firmware 6.0 B2 é so você ir até o fórum da Intelbras e baixar os arquivos novamente que foram atualizados, o problema é que a versão SISO não conecta, já a MIMO funciona 100%!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## charlespjo

Sim .. fiz novos testes e as mimo conectam normalmente ja as ciso nao..

mas em questao de banda.. fiz varios testes e ainda fica melhor em 802,11... nao consigo entender





> Oi Bom Dia, parceiro a questão do erro de DNS já foi resolvida do Firmware 6.0 B2 é so você ir até o fórum da Intelbras e baixar os arquivos novamente que foram atualizados, o problema é que a versão SISO não conecta, já a MIMO funciona 100%!
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## meyknho

> Sim .. fiz novos testes e as mimo conectam normalmente ja as ciso nao..
> 
> mas em questao de banda.. fiz varios testes e ainda fica melhor em 802,11... nao consigo entender


É como eu mencionei hehe o MIMO funfa já o SISO não, o Firmware ainda é Beta e daqui para a versão estável vai melhorar, o Suporte Intelbras entrou em contato comigo hoje através do telefone, e verificou que o SISO realmente não estava conectando através do Team Viewer.

Em breve vamos descobrir o que está acontecendo, qualquer novidade vou postar aqui para que o Ipoll seja utilizado por todos.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> É como eu mencionei hehe o MIMO funfa já o SISO não, o Firmware ainda é Beta e daqui para a versão estável vai melhorar, o Suporte Intelbras entrou em contato comigo hoje através do telefone, e verificou que o SISO realmente não estava conectando através do Team Viewer.
> 
> Em breve vamos descobrir o que está acontecendo, qualquer novidade vou postar aqui para que o Ipoll seja utilizado por todos.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Prezados, boa tarde.

Simulamos os seus cenários em nossos ambientes práticos e não tivemos dificuldades em conectar o WOM5000 (SiSo) em nossos BaseStations utilizando o TDMA. Em nosso cenário de testes, utilizamos um modem GKM1220 em bridge para repassar a conexão PPPoE que chega da operadora OI via ADSL e conectamos em um APC em modo Ipoll Access Point. Até então, vamos investigar os seus cenários pontualmente para que possamos diagnosticar o que está havendo com os seus WOM5000 e por qual motivo eles não estão se conectando. Seguem abaixo os prints das configurações feitas.







Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## meyknho

> Prezados, boa tarde.
> 
> Simulamos os seus cenários em nossos ambientes práticos e não tivemos dificuldades em conectar o WOM5000 (SiSo) em nossos BaseStations utilizando o TDMA. Em nosso cenário de testes, utilizamos um modem GKM1220 em bridge para repassar a conexão PPPoE que chega da operadora OI via ADSL e conectamos em um APC em modo Ipoll Access Point. Até então, vamos investigar os seus cenários pontualmente para que possamos diagnosticar o que está havendo com os seus WOM5000 e por qual motivo eles não estão se conectando. Seguem abaixo os prints das configurações feitas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oi boa tarde acredito que o Matias tenha esquecido de um pequeno detalhe o meu cenário eu uso tanto equipamentos SISO quanto equipamentos MIMO e o correto seria vocês realizarem os testes utilizando os dois ao mesmo tempo pois ao conectar apenas um SISO ou apenas um MMO conecta normalmente.

Peço que conectem várias CPE na Base Station ao mesmo tempo para que o teste seja mais eficaz.

Ex: 2 x MIMO e 2 x SISO , resumindo 4 x CPE simultaneamente e trafegando dados!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras* me tire só uma duvida: Qual o maior empecilho em rodar o IPOLL de forma estável? A ligowave já liberou essa função para vocês revenderem? Tem algum prazo para o IPOLL rodar de forma estável? (não beta).

----------


## meyknho

> @*Suporte Intelbras* me tire só uma duvida: Qual o maior empecilho em rodar o IPOLL de forma estável? A ligowave já liberou essa função para vocês revenderem? Tem algum prazo para o IPOLL rodar de forma estável? (não beta).


O ideal para acabar de uma só vez com essa incompatibilidade, seria o* WOM 5000* *SISO* ou *MIMO* usar o mesmo Firmware que os APC utilizam.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

O ideal era o intelbras esquecer o wom 5000 e homologar as cpe da ligowave aqui. 



> O ideal para acabar de uma só vez com essa incompatibilidade, seria o* WOM 5000* *SISO* ou *MIMO* usar o mesmo Firmware que os APC utilizam.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## charlespjo

> O ideal era o intelbras esquecer o wom 5000 e homologar as cpe da ligowave aqui.


Concordo plenamente

----------


## meyknho

> O ideal era o intelbras esquecer o wom 5000 e homologar as cpe da ligowave aqui.





> Concordo plenamente


Acredito que vocês gostam de jogar dinheiro no lixo, pois imagina quem estar com centenas de unidades do WOM 5000, simplesmente descartar-las, se o problema da CPE é apenas do Firmware?

Não acham que isso iria prejudicar vários provedores?

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## charlespjo

creio que eles deveriam adaptar o mesmo softer das apc..




> Acredito que vocês gostam de jogar dinheiro no lixo, pois imagina quem estar com centenas de unidades do WOM 5000, simplesmente descartar-las, se o problema da CPE é apenas do Firmware?
> 
> Não acham que isso iria prejudicar vários provedores?
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*charlespjo*

Olá Boa Tarde,

O WOM 5000 SISO não conecta na Base Station com IPOLL quando está setado na polarização *Horizontal*, já na polarização *Vertical* conecta normalmente.

Entretanto, ao alterar a Base Station para Ipoll Access Point após aproximadamente, 02 minutos de conexão começa a perder a comunicação com PPPoE, porém o WOM 5000 SISO continua conectado na Base.

Conclusão: O WOM 5000 SISO setado em polarização *Horizontal* não conecta* (ou pelo menos em meu cenário não funcionou)*, porém o @*Suporte Intelbras* ainda precisa dar uma atenção especial, pois mesmo conectando não tem apresentado estabilidade.

*OBS:* Assim que possível estarei indo até a empresa para realizar outros testes, pois descobri isso hoje, através de acesso remoto  :Smile: 

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

Você deve esta fazendo alguma coisa errada. Fiz o teste aqui e rodou normal, mas sinceramente não sei se o ipoll funciona corretamente.



> @*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*charlespjo*
> 
> Olá Boa Tarde,
> 
> O WOM 5000 SISO não conecta na Base Station com IPOLL quando está setado na polarização *Horizontal*, já na polarização *Vertical* conecta normalmente.
> 
> Entretanto, ao alterar a Base Station para Ipoll Access Point após aproximadamente, 02 minutos de conexão começa a perder a comunicação com PPPoE, porém o WOM 5000 SISO continua conectado na Base.
> 
> Conclusão: O WOM 5000 SISO setado em polarização *Horizontal* não conecta* (ou pelo menos em meu cenário não funcionou)*, porém o @*Suporte Intelbras* ainda precisa dar uma atenção especial, pois mesmo conectando não tem apresentado estabilidade.
> ...

----------


## meyknho

> Você deve esta fazendo alguma coisa errada. Fiz o teste aqui e rodou normal, mas sinceramente não sei se o ipoll funciona corretamente.


Bom amigão, na verdade não existe nenhum padrão de configuração recomendada para uso com *IPOLL*, portanto venho testando de várias maneira kk.

A partir dai descobri o que postei anteriormente sobre a questão da *polarização*, e ainda volto a dizer que o *MIMO* funfa *100%*!

Estive verificando no website da *LigoWave* responsável pelo protocolo *IPOLL* e percebi que todos os equipamentos que usam *IPOLL* são *MIMO*, porém como não sou nenhum especialista em redes e não posso afirmar se o *SISO* é o problema**.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom amigão, na verdade não existe nenhum padrão de configuração recomendada para uso com *IPOLL*, portanto venho testando de várias maneira kk.
> 
> A partir dai descobri o que postei anteriormente sobre a questão da *polarização*, e ainda volto a dizer que o *MIMO* funfa *100%*!
> 
> Estive verificando no website da *LigoWave* responsável pelo protocolo *IPOLL* e percebi que todos os equipamentos que usam *IPOLL* são *MIMO*, porém como não sou nenhum especialista em redes e não posso afirmar se o *SISO* é o problema**.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Prezado meyknho, Bom Dia!
Estamos acompanhando seu caso, porém em testes efetuados em bancada, tanto equipamentos MiMo e SiSo, associam e permanecem conectados utilizando o protocolo TDMA, vamos efetuar mais alguns testes, assim que finalizado entraremos em contato.
Abraço Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* nessa versão beta 2 já foi feito alguma outra melhora durante esse firmware beta? Nenhuma previsão ainda da versão oficial?

Tenho uma curiosidade, nos equipamentos da linha apc quando usado ipoll não tem a opção de configurar a distância, já nas wom 5000 mimo que uso aqui essa opção continua mesmo usando ipoll. @*Nks* e eu estamos usando essa distancia padrão em todos clientes . Mesmo nos mais pertos quanto nos mais distantes.

Ex. Trabalho até 2.5km com a margem de 15% arredondando coloquei 2900m em cada cliente.

Usando ipoll essa opção não deveria ficar automática ou desativada? ( não sei como funciona o controle da distancia no ipoll)

----------


## FMANDU

Queria mesmo era que o @*Suporte Intelbras* respondesse nossas duvidas @*NielsonPadilha*

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Queria mesmo era que o @*Suporte Intelbras* respondesse nossas duvidas @*NielsonPadilha*


É verdade.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, bom dia.

Quanto a dificuldade encontrada pelo @*meyknho* na conexão dos WOM5000 SiSo, não tivemos problemas para conectar em nossos cenários práticos, sendo assim, estamos tratando este caso de forma isolada.

Em relação a dúvida levantada pelo @*NielsonPadilha*, nos equipamentos da linha APC, o ajuste da distância em modo Ipoll é automático, entretanto, nos equipamentos da linha WOM5000 quando em TDMA o ajuste da distância ainda é manual. Já os valores configurados, indicamos que você coloque cerca de 110% da distância real de cada cliente, colocar em todos os clientes o valor do mais distante vai gerar atrasos desnecessários na transmissão dos clientes para a base.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

O suporte intelbras só não responde minhas perguntas!!! Que legal !!! Pelo visto dei um tiro no pé investindo meu dinheirinho em WOM 5000, tendo em vista que parece que nunca vai rodar o IPOLL nesse equipamento, e rede sem TDMA nos padrões de hoje, é rede sem qualidade.

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras* @*FMANDU* @*NielsonPadilha*

Consegui estabilizar o sinal das WOM 5000 SISO setando o DATA RATE, pois em Data Rate automático o CCQ varia bastante.

Ainda não posso dizer se o IPOLL está melhor que o 802.11n, vamos ver como vai se comportar no decorrer desses dias.

Abaixo imagens das configurações, sinal e etc...

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

Mandei um email para intelbras para saber a respeito do ipoll, logo que responderem vou passar aqui pra vocês.

----------


## FMANDU

Pessoal *@meyknho @NielsonPadilha @Nks

Recebi a resposta que eu espera, o WOM 5000 nunca irá funcionar com o IPOLL, Segue a resposta da ligowave:

Hi,

Sorry but no the WOM 5000 does not support ipoll. But they do sell the APC 5M-18+ that is compatible with ipoll.

We have other products that are ipoll compatible as well such as our LigoDLB Echo 5, and LigoDLB 5-15 which are low cost CPE devices.

Regards,

Bill

Resumindo: o wom não é compatível com o ipoll, ja que é um produto nao comercializado pela ligo. E me disseram pra comprar o apc 5m 18 que é compativel. Portanto: Rasguei dinheiro feito otário, e recomendo aos amigos que estão crescendo agora como provedor, começar a partir para outra solução, pq ficar com uma rede sem TDMA é loucura.*

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Pqp. É complicado investir assim e produto não ser compatível. ....

----------


## meyknho

> Pessoal *@meyknho @NielsonPadilha @Nks
> 
> Recebi a resposta que eu espera, o WOM 5000 nunca irá funcionar com o IPOLL, Segue a resposta da ligowave:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry but no the WOM 5000 does not support ipoll. But they do sell the APC 5M-18+ that is compatible with ipoll.
> 
> We have other products that are ipoll compatible as well such as our LigoDLB Echo 5, and LigoDLB 5-15 which are low cost CPE devices.
> ...


Parceiro eles querem vender o apc 5m 18, lembrem que o WOM 5000 e fabricado dentro do Brasil.

A Intelbras está desenvolvendo o firmware para funcionar bem com o IPOLL, começou a funfar na minha rede e acredito que breve vai ficar 100%.

Att Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

Pesquise um pouquinho! !! Nao trm esse negocio de querer vender apc. Sao empresas diferentes com produtos diferentes. A intelbras so homologou os produtos da ligowave aqui, e não trabalham juntos. a ligo nem sabe que estão tentando rodarno ipoll no wom, e nunca vão conseguir.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Prezados, bom dia.
> 
> Quanto a dificuldade encontrada pelo @*meyknho* na conexão dos WOM5000 SiSo, não tivemos problemas para conectar em nossos cenários práticos, sendo assim, estamos tratando este caso de forma isolada.
> 
> Em relação a dúvida levantada pelo @*NielsonPadilha*, nos equipamentos da linha APC, o ajuste da distância em modo Ipoll é automático, entretanto, nos equipamentos da linha WOM5000 quando em TDMA o ajuste da distância ainda é manual. Já os valores configurados, indicamos que você coloque cerca de 110% da distância real de cada cliente, colocar em todos os clientes o valor do mais distante vai gerar atrasos desnecessários na transmissão dos clientes para a base.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Você diz deixar em cada cliente 110% da distância real ou 10%?

----------


## meyknho

> Você diz deixar em cada cliente 110% da distância real ou 10%?


Nielson em contato com o @*Suporte Intelbras* pelo telefone, o Suporte me passou que o ideal é 20% acima da distancia real, pois em dias chuvosos essa margem compensa.

Ex: Distancia Real: 1000m / Configuração do WOM 5000: 1200m

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Nielson em contato com o @*Suporte Intelbras* pelo telefone, o Mathias me passou que o ideal é 20% acima da distancia real, pois em dias chuvosos essa margem compensa.
> 
> Ex: Distancia Real: 1000m / Configuração do WOM 5000: 1200m
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Eu usava 20% em cada cliente. Porém tinha problema de desconexão. Quando fiz igual @*Nks* limitando ao máximo atendido com a margem em todos clientes eles pararam de desconectar. Vou tentar voltar a configuração para 20% em cada cliente e ver oque acontece.

----------


## meyknho

> Eu usava 20% em cada cliente. Porém tinha problema de desconexão. Quando fiz igual @*Nks* limitando ao máximo atendido com a margem em todos clientes eles pararam de desconectar. Vou tentar voltar a configuração para 20% em cada cliente e ver oque acontece.


Vi também que o @*Nks* desativou o WMM, A-MSDU e Controle de Piso de Ruído, porém segundo o Suporte ao desativar essas configurações a qualidade de conexão do WOM 5000 caí muito, e recomendou deixa-las sempre ativada.

*OBS:* A maior recomendação do Suporte é fazer de tudo para deixar o SNR acima de 20 e melhorar ao máximo o CCQ.

*OBS2:* Para melhorar o CCQ do WOM 5000 a única alternativa é limitar o *MCS* (Data Rate).

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

O meu é desativado só regulamentação automática e o a-msdu que parece que com ipoll ativado ele não teria função.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal *@meyknho @NielsonPadilha @Nks
> 
> Recebi a resposta que eu espera, o WOM 5000 nunca irá funcionar com o IPOLL, Segue a resposta da ligowave:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry but no the WOM 5000 does not support ipoll. But they do sell the APC 5M-18+ that is compatible with ipoll.
> 
> We have other products that are ipoll compatible as well such as our LigoDLB Echo 5, and LigoDLB 5-15 which are low cost CPE devices.
> ...


Prezado FMANDU,

O que o Bill da LigoWave® te informou está correto, caso deseje o protocolo Ipoll nos seus CPE, utilize o APC 5M-18. O WOM5000 por ser de fabricação nacional(não vinculado a LigoWave®) não terá o protocolo Ipoll implementado, o que estamos desenvolvendo no WOM5000 é o TDMA para que possa se conectar com os nossos basestations APC 5M-90 que estes sim estarão com o Ipoll.

Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

Homem de Deus que explicação doida foi essa?
IPOLL (Protocolo Proprietário) = TDMA
Como vocês estão desenvolvendo o tdma sem funcionar o ipoll? O que vocês estão fazendo é a WOM se conectar no IPOLL, mas sem rodar o TDMA, para que possa conectar o apc 5m 18 com ipoll nas bases. O problema é: Como o ap vai sincronizar os pacotes com as cpes wom5000 e nos apc? Acho que nem vocês sabem a resposta, por isso esse ipoll dos wom ainda esta em Beta. Até pq vai perder todo o sentindo a base sincronizar com o apc e não com o wom, e o protocolo vai acabar sendo ineficiente. 




> Prezado FMANDU,
> 
> O que o Bill da LigoWave® te informou está correto, caso deseje o protocolo Ipoll nos seus CPE, utilize o APC 5M-18. O WOM5000 por ser de fabricação nacional(não vinculado a LigoWave®) não terá o protocolo Ipoll implementado, o que estamos desenvolvendo no WOM5000 é o TDMA para que possa se conectar com os nossos basestations APC 5M-90 que estes sim estarão com o Ipoll.
> 
> Att.
> Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras* 
A intelbras tem algum plano de homologar as CPEs da Ligo?

----------


## Nks

> Vi também que o @*Nks* desativou o WMM, A-MSDU e Controle de Piso de Ruído, porém segundo o Mathias ao desativar essas configurações a qualidade de conexão do WOM 5000 caí muito, e recomendou deixa-las sempre ativada.
> 
> *OBS:* A maior recomendação do Mathias e fazer de tudo para deixar o SNR acima de 20 e melhorar ao máximo o CCQ.
> 
> *OBS2:* Para melhorar o CCQ do WOM 5000 a única alternativa é limitar o *MCS* (Data Rate).
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Ola meykknho, tbm vou citar aqui o @*NielsonPadilha*; @*FMANDU*; e tbm todos os outros aqui que estao acompanhando o topico.

O que reparei em minhas experencia foi que quando vc trabalha apenas com o rede N, sem o iPoll (TDMA) ativo, sim eh interessante vc ativar todas essas opcoes, pois sao desenvolvida para esse protocolo.

No caso do protocolo iPoll (TDMA), senti melhora desativando essas opcoes, vou falar um pouco delas:

WMM: ele prioriza streaming na rede, video e outras coisas em streaming, o TDMA por si mesmo tbm desenvolve essa priorizacao, entao desativei ela!

A-MSDU: No meu ponto de vista soh funciona na rede N, sem ser TDMA, pois utilizando TDMA (TIME DIVISION MULTIPLE ACESS) ele divide todas as estacoes em uma linha de tempo, e cada estacao eh atendida exclusivamente, aumentando assim a eficiencia do canal, que no final das contas trafega mais dados, e isso meio que anula a funcao do A-MSDU que seria uma priorizacao do MAC da estacao, por isso eu desativei ela!!!

Controle de piso de ruido: Sei la isso pra mim eh coisa da intelbras, nunca vi isso antes, mais seria assim: todos os sinais a baixo do piso de ruido seriam eliminados e o WOM nao "enxergaria" esses sinais diminuindo assim a interferencia adjacente!

Conclusoes finais:

O meu MCS esta setado em 11, acho importante setar sim!

Ate tenho wom com ipoll rodando e com o piso de ruido ativo, e nao influenciou em nada.

Mais quando ativo o A-MSDU eles comecao a cair!!!

Em relacao ao ACK, eu deixo todos iguais, eu pego o cliente mais longe e seto em todas wom, igual foi comentado aqui!

Enfim, minha rede iPoll com WOM e APCM5 esta funcionando perfeitamente sem quedas, e trafegando muito bem!

Acabei de comprar mais 40 WOM e ganhei 4, promocao da intelbras a cada 10 ganha 1.

Abracos a todos, posso ter errado em alguma coisa acima pois foi a pesquisada que dei, se alguem tiver algo a dizer ou complementar fique a vontade!!

[]´s

----------


## meyknho

> Ola meykknho, tbm vou citar aqui o @*NielsonPadilha*; @*FMANDU*; e tbm todos os outros aqui que estao acompanhando o topico.
> 
> O que reparei em minhas experencia foi que quando vc trabalha apenas com o rede N, sem o iPoll (TDMA) ativo, sim eh interessante vc ativar todas essas opcoes, pois sao desenvolvida para esse protocolo.
> 
> No caso do protocolo iPoll (TDMA), senti melhora desativando essas opcoes, vou falar um pouco delas:
> 
> WMM: ele prioriza streaming na rede, video e outras coisas em streaming, o TDMA por si mesmo tbm desenvolve essa priorizacao, entao desativei ela!
> 
> A-MSDU: No meu ponto de vista soh funciona na rede N, sem ser TDMA, pois utilizando TDMA (TIME DIVISION MULTIPLE ACESS) ele divide todas as estacoes em uma linha de tempo, e cada estacao eh atendida exclusivamente, aumentando assim a eficiencia do canal, que no final das contas trafega mais dados, e isso meio que anula a funcao do A-MSDU que seria uma priorizacao do MAC da estacao, por isso eu desativei ela!!!
> ...


Olá boa tarde em qual distribuidor está com essa promoção ?

Att Aleff Meykson

----------


## Nks

> Olá boa tarde em qual distribuidor está com essa promoção ?
> 
> Att Aleff Meykson


route66, tem em varias cidades da uma olhada no site deles a cidade mais proxima da sua!
www.route66.com.br

----------


## FMANDU

Pessoal um conselho de amigo: Não gastem mais dinheiro comprando wom 5000, esta barato, mais não vale a pena a economia, pois acarreta na eficiência. Logo logo vocês irão ter uma enxurrada de ligações de clientes reclamando e cancelando o serviço com vocês. 
Como falei anteriormente, o wom ja nasceu errado. ISP precisa de produto profissional rodando tdma. O wom não supre essa necessidade. para pequenos projetos onde não se leva a questão de desempenho o wom vai bem, para uso empresarial nem pensar.

----------


## meyknho

> Pessoal um conselho de amigo: Não gastem mais dinheiro comprando wom 5000, esta barato, mais não vale a pena a economia, pois acarreta na eficiência. Logo logo vocês irão ter uma enxurrada de ligações de clientes reclamando e cancelando o serviço com vocês. 
> Como falei anteriormente, o wom ja nasceu errado. ISP precisa de produto profissional rodando tdma. O wom não supre essa necessidade. para pequenos projetos onde não se leva a questão de desempenho o wom vai bem, para uso empresarial nem pensar.


FMANDU, respeito sua preocupação, porém temos que valorizar os produtos de fabricação nacional.

No meu cenário desde novembro de 2014 não tenho problemas, estou começando a migrar agora para o IPOLL, e acredito seriamente que a Intelbras tem tudo para se firmar nesse mercado.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Nks

@*FMANDU*, que tipo de problema vc esta passando?
Quanto tempo vc esta usando ipoll ativo? 
Vc tem equipamentos siso tbm na mesma setorial mimo 2x2?

Me mande uma msg particular com esses dados, entre em contato comigo!

Sinceramente eu achei os tecnicos da intelbras um pouco fraco, liguei la duas vezes me atenderam super bem mais o nivel tecnico dos tecnicos deixou um pouco a desejar!!

Obtive sucesso pesquisando, e testando na pratica pela tentativa e erro!

Hj com essas configuracoes que estou usando, e que ja falei em outro topico q vc ja participou nao estou tendo mais problemas!!

Procura deixar dessa maneira que estou usando, outra coisa a escolha do canal influencia muito, de uma analisada no espectro, a propria apc tem um analisador
de espectro, e por ultimo nao recomendado pela ANATEL mais utilize canais em modo CP.

Estou completando 2 meses de intelbras e nao tenho o que reclamar por enquanto! utilizando aquelas minhas configuracoes!!!

[]´s

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Homem de Deus que explicação doida foi essa?
> IPOLL (Protocolo Proprietário) = TDMA
> Como vocês estão desenvolvendo o tdma sem funcionar o ipoll? O que vocês estão fazendo é a WOM se conectar no IPOLL, mas sem rodar o TDMA, para que possa conectar o apc 5m 18 com ipoll nas bases. O problema é: Como o ap vai sincronizar os pacotes com as cpes wom5000 e nos apc? Acho que nem vocês sabem a resposta, por isso esse ipoll dos wom ainda esta em Beta. Até pq vai perder todo o sentindo a base sincronizar com o apc e não com o wom, e o protocolo vai acabar sendo ineficiente.





> @Suporte Intelbras 
> A intelbras tem algum plano de homologar as CPEs da Ligo?





> Pessoal um conselho de amigo: Não gastem mais dinheiro comprando wom 5000, esta barato, mais não vale a pena a economia, pois acarreta na eficiência. Logo logo vocês irão ter uma enxurrada de ligações de clientes reclamando e cancelando o serviço com vocês. Como falei anteriormente, o wom ja nasceu errado. ISP precisa de produto profissional rodando tdma. O wom não supre essa necessidade. para pequenos projetos onde não se leva a questão de desempenho o wom vai bem, para uso empresarial nem pensar.


Prezado FMANDU,


Como bem sabemos, o ganho de desempenho vindo do Ipoll é proveniente do BaseStation, o protocolo Ipoll possibilita que o equipamento enquanto em BaseStation faça a divisão dos timeslots do TDMA entre os clientes proporcionalmente ao consumo de cada um deles. Quanto aos CPE, eles não fazem o balanceamento de timeslots, o cliente continua fazendo a transmissão seguindo a mesma ordem dos seus determinados timeslots selecionados pelo Basestation. O WOM5000 até então não possui a capacidade de como AP, distribuir os timeslots de acordo com o consumo dos clientes assim como o IPoll, tendo em vista que esta não é a função a qual o equipamento foi desenvolvido, o WOM5000 somente tem a capacidade de obedecer a divisão dos timeslots TDMA vindos do AP interpretando o meio de transmissão.

Quanto a homologação dos CPE da LigoWave®, trabalhamos somente com o APC 5M-18+ e não temos previsão para homologação de outros modelos.

Quanto a sua dificuldade em conseguir um bom desempenho com os WOM5000 em TDMA e os BaseStations em modo Ipoll, assim como tivemos outros casos, nos descreva o seu cenário, testes feitos e as configurações dos seus equipamentos para que nós do Suporte Digital Intelbras podermos resolver esta dificuldade. 

Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Nks

viu aproveitando aqui soh queria dizer que talvez eu fui um pouco assim arrogante falando do nivel tecnico, quem sou eu pra falar de alguem ou alguma coisa!!

mais assim, o tecnico que me atendeu muito bem, falou que o WMM iria influenciar na rede interna do cliente, e nao na rede entre a base station e a wom!
achei isso estranho mais nao quis comentar nada, acho q o tecnico da intelbras falar isso parece um pouco estranho!

de mais, ele foi muito bom me orientou em muita coisa, ate mesmo esse lance do ACK utilizar o mesmo em todos se baseando no mais longe, foi ele que disse isso!!

Ele nao me recomendou desativar as opcoes, eu mesmo que fiz isso, fiz varios outros teste e a melhor conclusao foi desativando!!

O que eu poder ajudar pode perguntar!!

[]´s sucesso a todos, provendo com qualidade vc sempre crescera!!

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Prezado FMANDU,
> 
> 
> Como bem sabemos, o ganho de desempenho vindo do Ipoll é proveniente do BaseStation, o protocolo Ipoll possibilita que o equipamento enquanto em BaseStation faça a divisão dos timeslots do TDMA entre os clientes proporcionalmente ao consumo de cada um deles. Quanto aos CPE, eles não fazem o balanceamento de timeslots, o cliente continua fazendo a transmissão seguindo a mesma ordem dos seus determinados timeslots selecionados pelo Basestation. O WOM5000 até então não possui a capacidade de como AP, distribuir os timeslots de acordo com o consumo dos clientes assim como o IPoll, tendo em vista que esta não é a função a qual o equipamento foi desenvolvido, o WOM5000 somente tem a capacidade de obedecer a divisão dos timeslots TDMA vindos do AP interpretando o meio de transmissão.
> 
> Quanto a homologação dos CPE da LigoWave®, trabalhamos somente com o APC 5M-18+ e não temos previsão para homologação de outros modelos.
> 
> Quanto a sua dificuldade em conseguir um bom desempenho com os WOM5000 em TDMA e os BaseStations em modo Ipoll, assim como tivemos outros casos, nos descreva o seu cenário, testes feitos e as configurações dos seus equipamentos para que nós do Suporte Digital Intelbras podermos resolver esta dificuldade. 
> 
> ...


Afinal @*Suporte Intelbras* WMM E A-MSDU tem ou não alguma influência usando ipoll? Qual seria a vantagem é desvantagem de usar?

Obrigado

----------


## FMANDU

@*Suporte Intelbras* O Time Division Multiple Access funciona no AP sabemos, porem o TDMA nos fabricantes que utilizamos usa o TDMA proprietário (Nv2, Airmax e IPOLL), sendo assim Nv2 com Nv2 / Airmax com airmax / ipoll com ipoll. Pergunto: Como o Wom que não funciona com o ipoll vai obedecer a divisão do tempo do AP rodando Ipoll? Você tentou me explicar que o wom 5000 funciona o tdma, mas como vai funcionar se o ipoll é proprietário da Ligo? Por favor me explique melhor isso.

Uma coisa que é fundamental que eu saiba para continuar com a rede intelbras aqui: Da forma que esta rodando o WOM 5000 vou ter a mesma performance de uma rede tdma em sua plena eficiência, assim como nv2 / airmax / ipoll?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> viu aproveitando aqui soh queria dizer que talvez eu fui um pouco assim arrogante falando do nivel tecnico, quem sou eu pra falar de alguem ou alguma coisa!!
> 
> mais assim, o tecnico que me atendeu muito bem, falou que o WMM iria influenciar na rede interna do cliente, e nao na rede entre a base station e a wom!
> achei isso estranho mais nao quis comentar nada, acho q o tecnico da intelbras falar isso parece um pouco estranho!
> 
> de mais, ele foi muito bom me orientou em muita coisa, ate mesmo esse lance do ACK utilizar o mesmo em todos se baseando no mais longe, foi ele que disse isso!!
> 
> Ele nao me recomendou desativar as opcoes, eu mesmo que fiz isso, fiz varios outros teste e a melhor conclusao foi desativando!!
> 
> ...


Boa tarde Nks,

Cremos que ficou dúvida quanto a influência do WMM nos CPE, como o WMM prioriza a transmissão de tráfego de mídia, nos CPE ele irá atuar no upload do seu cliente, vou trazer um exemplo para tentar ajudar.
Suponha que o seu cliente possui 3Mbps de Upload e está executando duas tarefas em seu computador, a primeira é o upload de um arquivo para um servidor externo e a segunda é um _streaming_ de vídeo que precisa de 2Mbps de upload, na teoria, sem o WMM o upload seria dividido em aproximadamente 1,5Mbps para cada tarefa, más com o WMM ativado, o WOM5000 se encarregaria de deixar os 2Mbps para o tráfego de mídia e o restante ficaria para o upload do arquivo. Esperamos ter ajudado, qualquer dúvida conte conosco.

Att.
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Afinal @*Suporte Intelbras* WMM E A-MSDU tem ou não alguma influência usando ipoll? Qual seria a vantagem é desvantagem de usar?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Quanto ao WMM, acabamos de postar uma breve explicação em resposta ao amigo @*Nks*, sugiro que leia o post e nos pergunte se ficar com dúvidas. Já o A-MSDU, podemos simplificá-lo chamando-o de "agregador de _frames_", nada mais é do que ao invés de modular e transmitir um _frame_ por vez o rádio agrega mais de um _frame_ para a transmissão. Seu principal benefício é o ganho no throughput e somente indicamos desativar o A-MSDU em últimos casos onde mesmo com os principais ajustes (potência, modulação, BA window size, canalização, entre outros já comentados no fórum) não foi possível melhorar o CCQ e perda de pacotes.

Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras* O Time Division Multiple Access funciona no AP sabemos, porem o TDMA nos fabricantes que utilizamos usa o TDMA proprietário (Nv2, Airmax e IPOLL), sendo assim Nv2 com Nv2 / Airmax com airmax / ipoll com ipoll. Pergunto: Como o Wom que não funciona com o ipoll vai obedecer a divisão do tempo do AP rodando Ipoll? Você tentou me explicar que o wom 5000 funciona o tdma, mas como vai funcionar se o ipoll é proprietário da Ligo? Por favor me explique melhor isso.
> 
> Uma coisa que é fundamental que eu saiba para continuar com a rede intelbras aqui: Da forma que esta rodando o WOM 5000 vou ter a mesma performance de uma rede tdma em sua plena eficiência, assim como nv2 / airmax / ipoll?


Boa noite FMANDU,

Basicamente o protocolo Ipoll nos BaseStations é responsável pela distribuição dos _timeslosts_ entre os clientes, já nos equipamentos WOM5000 em modo cliente, para que possa se conectar em um APC 5M-90 com Ipoll somente é necessário que ele saiba interpretar o meio de transmissão, ou seja, saber qual ou quais _timeslots_ foram liberados para ele transmitir ao AP. Quanto ao comparativo entre o Ipoll/Ipoll e o Ipoll/TDMA do WOM5000, não conseguimos fazer uma comparação direta pois não é possível rodar o Ipoll no WOM 5000 para podermos comparar com o TDMA, entretanto, com os testes feitos comparando o IEEE802.11n com o TDMA o Ganho de desempenho das topologias PTMP foi bem expressivo. Esperamos ter ajudado.

Att.
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## FMANDU

Obrigado pela resposta, era bem nisso que queria chegar, o ganho de desempenho.

Me tire outra duvida: Se o wom não roda ipoll mas roda tdma com o Apc 5M, é possível rodar com o nv2 ou Airmax, ja que é bem isso que o wom faz?






> Boa noite FMANDU,
> 
> Basicamente o protocolo Ipoll nos BaseStations é responsável pela distribuição dos _timeslosts_ entre os clientes, já nos equipamentos WOM5000 em modo cliente, para que possa se conectar em um APC 5M-90 com Ipoll somente é necessário que ele saiba interpretar o meio de transmissão, ou seja, saber qual ou quais _timeslots_ foram liberados para ele transmitir ao AP. Quanto ao comparativo entre o Ipoll/Ipoll e o Ipoll/TDMA do WOM5000, não conseguimos fazer uma comparação direta pois não é possível rodar o Ipoll no WOM 5000 para podermos comparar com o TDMA, entretanto, com os testes feitos comparando o IEEE802.11n com o TDMA o Ganho de desempenho das topologias PTMP foi bem expressivo. Esperamos ter ajudado.
> 
> Att.
> Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Obrigado pela resposta, era bem nisso que queria chegar, o ganho de desempenho.
> 
> Me tire outra duvida: Se o wom não roda ipoll mas roda tdma com o Apc 5M, é possível rodar com o nv2 ou Airmax, ja que é bem isso que o wom faz?


Boa Noite FMANDU,

Até então, estamos trabalhando com a nossa equipe na implementação do TDMA somente para o Ipoll, não temos projetos em desenvolvimento para operação com protocolos de outros fabricantes.

Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras*

Olá, como postei anteriormente consegui ativar o *IPOLL* em uma BaseStation APC 5M 90+, está funcionando há vários dias com estabilidade.

Minhas primeiras impressões...

*1º.* A latência sobe um pouco quando ativamos o IPOLL, acredito que isso seja normal já que o IPOLL trabalha semelhante ao TDMA (Acesso Múltiplo por Divisão de Tempo), essa divisão de tempo é responsável pelo aumento da latência, porém isso não prejudica a performance.

*2º.* A navegação permanece rápida, não fica lento para abrir páginas ou carregar vídeos.

*3º.* O WOM 5000 MIMO não tem nenhum problema para se comunicar com a BaseStation com o IPOLL ativado.

*4º.* O WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi em meu provedor só funcionou quando configurado com a Polarização Vertical e com *Data Rate* *Fixo*, pois com *Data Rate* *automático* o *CCQ* varia bastante.

*5º.* A Distancia média dos clientes 1200 metros.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bom já falei do case do sucesso agora vamos aos problemas que ainda continuam.

Em uma Base Station APC 5M 90 (não é o modelo +) não consigo fazer o IPOLL rodar corretamente, pois nessa BaseStation o WOM 5000 SISO estar configurado em Polarização Horizontal, pois se alterar para Vertical, simplesmente o CCQ caí para 0% e perde a comunicação do PPPoE...

Em resumo o WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi, está funcionando tranquilamente na Base APC 5M 90+ e em Polarização Vertical, porém na Base APC 5M 90 com Polarização Hortizontal, não quer funcionar hehe!

OBS: O Suporte sugeriu regravar o Firmware do WOM 5000 SISO, e eu fiz esse procedimento em duas WOM 5000 porém não surtiu efeito.

Aguardo contato do suporte para tentar encontrar onde estar o erro.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*
> 
> Olá, como postei anteriormente consegui ativar o *IPOLL* em uma BaseStation APC 5M 90+, está funcionando há vários dias com estabilidade.
> 
> Minhas primeiras impressões...
> 
> *1º.* A latência sobe um pouco quando ativamos o IPOLL, acredito que isso seja normal já que o IPOLL trabalha semelhante ao TDMA (Acesso Múltiplo por Divisão de Tempo), essa divisão de tempo é responsável pelo aumento da latência, porém isso não prejudica a performance.
> 
> *2º.* A navegação permanece rápida, não fica lento para abrir páginas ou carregar vídeos.
> ...


Prezado Aleff Meykson,

Localizamos os seus históricos de contatos e segue abaixo relatório.

Dia 02/12/2015, tentamos contatos pelos telefones 9****-0036 e 9****-4217, entretanto não fomos atendidos.

Dia 03/12/2015, conseguimos contato pelo telefone 9****-0036 e constatamos que no seu cenário os WOM5000 não estavam se conectando enquanto no WOM5000 MiMo a conexão ocorria de forma normal. Entretanto, você não tinha um cenário que possibilitasse o acesso ao WOM5000 pela interface ethernet para que possamos investigar o problema, como por exemplo, no mesmo cliente ter um WOM5000 e um WOM5000 MiMo conectados através da interface ethernet. Solicitamos que você disponibilizasse um cenário que seja possível o acesso ao WOM5000 enquanto não conectado.

Dia 04/12/2015 realizamos testes de conexão do WOM5000 em nossos cenários para teste e não encontramos dificuldade para conexão, postamos neste mesmo tópico os resultados.

Dia 08/12/2015 tentamos contatos pelos telefones 9****-0036 e 9****-4217, porém sem sucesso.

Dia 09/12/2015 conseguimos contato e o seu cenário já havia mudado de circunstâncias, o WOM5000 já estava se conectando, entretanto somente na polarização vertical.

Por fim, precisamos que você monte o cenário solicitado no dia 03/12/2015 para que possamos investigar o motivo pelo qual no seu provedor os WOM5000 estão com esta dificuldade na conexão. Prepare o seu cenário para a semana que vem e nos informe o dia que possamos entrar em contato.

Att.
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## CassioMS

@*Suporte Intelbras*

Olá, como postei anteriormente consegui ativar o *IPOLL* em uma BaseStation APC 5M 90+, está funcionando há vários dias com estabilidade.

Minhas primeiras impressões...

*1º.* A latência sobe um pouco quando ativamos o IPOLL, acredito que isso seja normal já que o IPOLL trabalha semelhante ao TDMA (Acesso Múltiplo por Divisão de Tempo), essa divisão de tempo é responsável pelo aumento da latência, porém isso não prejudica a performance.

*2º.* A navegação permanece rápida, não fica lento para abrir páginas ou carregar vídeos.

*3º.* O WOM 5000 MIMO não tem nenhum problema para se comunicar com a BaseStation com o IPOLL ativado.

*4º.* O WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi em meu provedor só funcionou quando configurado com a Polarização Vertical e com *Data Rate* *Fixo*, pois com *Data Rate* *automático* o *CCQ* varia bastante.

*5º.* A Distancia média dos clientes 1200 metros.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bom já falei do case do sucesso agora vamos aos problemas que ainda continuam.

Em uma Base Station APC 5M 90 (não é o modelo +) não consigo fazer o IPOLL rodar corretamente, pois nessa BaseStation o WOM 5000 SISO estar configurado em Polarização Horizontal, pois se alterar para Vertical, simplesmente o CCQ caí para 0% e perde a comunicação do PPPoE...

Em resumo o WOM 5000 SISO 12 dBi, está funcionando tranquilamente na Base APC 5M 90+ e em Polarização Vertical, porém na Base APC 5M 90 com Polarização Hortizontal, não quer funcionar hehe!

OBS: O Suporte sugeriu regravar o Firmware do WOM 5000 SISO, e eu fiz esse procedimento em duas WOM 5000 porém não surtiu efeito.

Aguardo contato do suporte para tentar encontrar onde estar o erro.

Att, Aleff Meykson  Última edição por meyknho; 17-12-2015 às 22:20.  


Boa noite!

Sou novo no Under-Linux, mas acho que posso ajudar com algumas dicas... Atualmente tenho em minha rede 30 APC-5M90 e APC-5M90+ e alguns APC-5M18+ todos rodando com IPOLL e mais de 600 clientes WOM5000 (94% MIMO e 6% SISO), com TDMA Firmware versão 6.0 Beta2, todos conectados navegando perfeitamente com distâncias até 2,5Km.

Conforme o Aleff Meykson comentou o único problema que enfrento é que as WOM5000 SISO não conectam nos APC-5M90 com IPOLL elas somente conectam nos APC-5M90+. Também aguardo uma resposta do Suporte da Intelbras, inclusive o qual sempre fui muito bem atendido...

----------


## RadNet

> @*Suporte Intelbras*
> 
> Olá, como postei anteriormente consegui ativar o *IPOLL* em uma BaseStation APC 5M 90+, está funcionando há vários dias com estabilidade.
> 
> Minhas primeiras impressões...
> 
> *1º.* A latência sobe um pouco quando ativamos o IPOLL, acredito que isso seja normal já que o IPOLL trabalha semelhante ao TDMA (Acesso Múltiplo por Divisão de Tempo), essa divisão de tempo é responsável pelo aumento da latência, porém isso não prejudica a performance.
> 
> *2º.* A navegação permanece rápida, não fica lento para abrir páginas ou carregar vídeos.
> ...


Bom dia .

Amigo como tu tem muito equipamento (Wom) na rede da pra tirar uma media....


Quantos clientes tu tem colocado em cada APC?
Qual a velocidade media neste painel?

Desde já grato...

Hoje vou comprar a minha primeira APC pra teste.... Quero ter uma media de quantos clientes posso conectar nela, usando a media que tu usa ai, e trazendo pra minha realidade aqui.....

Desde já grato !

----------


## CassioMS

> Bom dia .
> 
> Amigo como tu tem muito equipamento (Wom) na rede da pra tirar uma media....
> 
> 
> Quantos clientes tu tem colocado em cada APC?
> Qual a velocidade media neste painel?
> 
> Desde já grato...
> ...


Bom dia,

Clientes por APC de 20 a 30 Clientes com planos de 1Mbps até 10Mbps, média 4Mbps e média de sinal -60/-60. Média de tráfego de 15Mbps a 25Mbps. Bom acho que é isso.

Abraço

----------


## meyknho

> Boa noite!
> 
> Sou novo no Under-Linux, mas acho que posso ajudar com algumas dicas... Atualmente tenho em minha rede 30 APC-5M90 e APC-5M90+ e alguns APC-5M18+ todos rodando com IPOLL e mais de 600 clientes WOM5000 (94% MIMO e 6% SISO), com TDMA Firmware versão 6.0 Beta2, todos conectados navegando perfeitamente com distâncias até 2,5Km.
> 
> Conforme o Aleff Meykson comentou o único problema que enfrento é que as WOM5000 SISO não conectam nos APC-5M90 com IPOLL elas somente conectam nos APC-5M90+. Também aguardo uma resposta do Suporte da Intelbras, inclusive o qual sempre fui muito bem atendido...


 @*Suporte Intelbras*, 

Olá Boa Tarde, como o nosso amigo @*CassioMS* citou, nas BaseStation *APC 5M 90* *+* *(mais)*  o TDMA vem funcionando normalmente, já nas BaseStation APC 5M 90 (Sem o +) o SISO tem dificuldade em conectar, poderia informar por favor em qual base station os testes foram realizados.

*OBS*: Em meu cenário tenho duas bases APC 5M 90 e uma *APC 5M 90 +* (nesse modelo funciona normalmente o *TDMA* com *MIMO* e *SISO* simultaneamente).

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras*, nenhuma novidade sobre a versão oficial?

----------


## FMANDU

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, nenhuma novidade sobre a versão oficial?


É como a gente conversou no tópico. Não existe ipoll pra Wom 5000. Qualquer versão pode ser a oficial. Se é que me entende.

----------


## Nks

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, 
> 
> Olá Boa Tarde, como o nosso amigo @*CassioMS* citou, nas BaseStation *APC 5M 90* *+* *(mais)*  o TDMA vem funcionando normalmente, já nas BaseStation APC 5M 90 (Sem o +) o SISO tem dificuldade em conectar, poderia informar por favor em qual base station os testes foram realizados.
> 
> *OBS*: Em meu cenário tenho duas bases APC 5M 90 e uma *APC 5M 90 +* (nesse modelo funciona normalmente o *TDMA* com *MIMO* e *SISO* simultaneamente).
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


Isso eh importante, nao sei se comentei antes, mais todos os meus testes foram feito com a base station APC5M 90 + (Com o + na frente)

e nao uso siso, apenas mimo!!

----------


## meyknho

> Isso eh importante, nao sei se comentei antes, mais todos os meus testes foram feito com a base station APC5M 90 + (Com o + na frente)
> 
> e nao uso siso, apenas mimo!!


 @*Nks* Bom Dia, como minha rede é mista SISO e MIMO, estou tendo dificuldade apenas nas bases que não tem o + já no APC 5M 90 + *(mais)* funciona IPOLL com SISO e MIMO!

OBS: O MIMO tem facilidade de conectar-se as bases APC 5M 90 já o SISO não vem funfando, quem sabe não é o *firmware* do *APC* e não o do WOM, pois na versão APC 5M 90 + *(mais)* funfa 100%!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia,
> 
> Clientes por APC de 20 a 30 Clientes com planos de 1Mbps até 10Mbps, média 4Mbps e média de sinal -60/-60. Média de tráfego de 15Mbps a 25Mbps. Bom acho que é isso.
> 
> Abraço


Olá amigo, tá tendo sucesso ai na rede? qual configuração você ta usando no AP e Cliente?

Abraços

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, nenhuma novidade sobre a versão oficial?


Prezado @*NielsonPadilha*, Boa tarde!
Estamos realizando testes com a linha WOM, com o TDMA de nossos AP's (APC 5M 90, APC 5M 90+, APC 5M e APC 5M+), tão logo tenhamos finalizado estes testes e o Firmware, estaremos compartilhando pela página do equipamento, Fórum Intelbras e aqui pelo Fórum Under-Linux.
Estamos em análise sobre o relato de alguns usuários que estão tendo dificuldades em conectar o WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i (SiSo) com nossos AP's na polarização horizontal, informaremos o mais breve possível.
Um abraço, Equipe Intelbras!

----------


## FMANDU

Depois de 1 mês ja é possível adiantar se houve evolução? Na questão do TDMA, o wom ja se comunica de forma estável e obedecendo o espaço de tempo do AP?

----------


## meyknho

> Prezado @*NielsonPadilha*, Boa tarde!
> Estamos realizando testes com a linha WOM, com o TDMA de nossos AP's (APC 5M 90, APC 5M 90+, APC 5M e APC 5M+), tão logo tenhamos finalizado estes testes e o Firmware, estaremos compartilhando pela página do equipamento, Fórum Intelbras e aqui pelo Fórum Under-Linux.
> Estamos em análise sobre o relato de alguns usuários que estão tendo dificuldades em conectar o WOM 5000 e WOM 5000i (SiSo) com nossos AP's na polarização horizontal, informaremos o mais breve possível.
> Um abraço, Equipe Intelbras!





> Depois de 1 mês ja é possível adiantar se houve evolução? Na questão do TDMA, o wom ja se comunica de forma estável e obedecendo o espaço de tempo do AP?


 @*FMANDU*, mano pelo que o Suporte através de telefone me passou a equipe de desenvolvimento de Firmware recebeu os relatos do problema do Firmware no final de Janeiro...
@*Suporte Intelbras*, novidades??

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Estava usando ipoll. Porém como ipoll está com problema na conexão horizontal acabei desligando o mesmo. Pois ele aparece no gráfico mais não está conectando. As vezes clientes com problema na vertical ficavam desconectando. Mesmo a horizontal perfeita.

----------


## RadNet

Bom dia !

E ai @NielsonPadilha o seu IPoll ainda está desativado na sua rede?

Se não estiver ativo. Quais os problema que o fez parar de usar?

Tu estava animado, e acabei entrando nessa empolgação. kkkkkkk


Desde já grato.. 

Que Deus nos abençoe sempre.

----------


## RadNet

Outra duvida @NielsonPadilha

Tu só desabilitou o IPoll e manteve as APC, ou trocou também os rádios que envia sinal para os clientes?


Se continua usando as APC para enviar sinal para os clientes com o IPoll desativado, o que tu tem achado do desempenho e qualidade de navegação dos clientes ?


Desde já grato pela ajuda.

Deus nos abençoe sempre !

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Outra duvida @NielsonPadilha
> 
> Tu só desabilitou o IPoll e manteve as APC, ou trocou também os rádios que envia sinal para os clientes?
> 
> 
> Se continua usando as APC para enviar sinal para os clientes com o IPoll desativado, o que tu tem achado do desempenho e qualidade de navegação dos clientes ?
> 
> 
> Desde já grato pela ajuda.
> ...


Olá amigo, pois é estava funcionando bem, mais quando instalei um cliente que "as vezes a vertical ficava um pouco instável" ele simplesmente desconectava, mesmo com a horizontal 100%. Aí lembrei que o ipoll não está funcionando a conexão horizontal, então fiz o teste e desativei o ipoll (Somente desativei) e esse cliente que estava perdendo conexão ficou estável sem problemas.

Com isso conclui que a horizontal no ipoll (Mesmo mostrando os graficos de SNR, sinal... Não estava conectando.) Como é o caso de alguns colegas que estão com problemas usando a siso na horizontal.

Vamos aguardar a intelbras corrigir esse problema e horizontal voltar a conectar eu ativo novamente para teste.

Abraços []'s

----------


## Nks

to usando iPoll aqui, porem todas minhas CPEs sao MIMO 2x2 nao estou trabalhando misto!
unico problema aqui nesses 4 meses que esta completando, eh que ainda muito pouco, mais muito pouco mesmo as vezes a cada 10 ja vi ate 17 dias, mais ela reinicia do nada!

atualizei ontem as minhas apc5m90+ com o novo firmware, vamos ver!!

de resto eu recomendo muito, gostei muito troughput muito bom, latencia boa, logico usando o canal apropriado para o local!!

[]´s

----------


## Aurio

Ai NKS blz sumiu! Eu também passei por esta situação da APC reiniciar aconteceu comigo na terça-feira quando fui acessa-la, entrei em contato com o suporte da intelbras e me enviaram a nova firmware atualizei e estou monitorando! Do mais não tenho que reclamar abraço.

----------


## FMANDU

Qual thoughput total esta tendo nesse apc?
Vejo que você elogia muito os produtos da Ligo/ intelbras. Mesmo o mercado recomendando TDMA para wifi outdoor, voce ainda esta se dando bem com o CSMA/CA. Quantos clientes a que velocidades e o trafego da apc? Você pode responder?





> to usando iPoll aqui, porem todas minhas CPEs sao MIMO 2x2 nao estou trabalhando misto!
> unico problema aqui nesses 4 meses que esta completando, eh que ainda muito pouco, mais muito pouco mesmo as vezes a cada 10 ja vi ate 17 dias, mais ela reinicia do nada!
> 
> atualizei ontem as minhas apc5m90+ com o novo firmware, vamos ver!!
> 
> de resto eu recomendo muito, gostei muito troughput muito bom, latencia boa, logico usando o canal apropriado para o local!!
> 
> []´s

----------


## FMANDU

@*Nks* você pode postar uma foto do apc no horário de pico?

----------


## Nks

> Qual thoughput total esta tendo nesse apc?
> Vejo que você elogia muito os produtos da Ligo/ intelbras. Mesmo o mercado recomendando TDMA para wifi outdoor, voce ainda esta se dando bem com o CSMA/CA. Quantos clientes a que velocidades e o trafego da apc? Você pode responder?


Amigo iPoll eh TDMA, aqui tudo eh TDMA com wom usando beta6

----------


## Nks

@*FMANDU* eu tenho alguns prints aqui da semana passada vou te enviar

1: concetrador mikrotik pppoe que esta atras das setoriais, tenho 2 APC5M90+
cada uma ligada a uma interface do mikrotik, olhando da pra vc perceber
no momento do print 1 setorial estava trafegando 19Mb e na outra setorial 12.5Mb


2: APC5M90+ na pagina inicial mostrando que eh iPoll e 37 clientes


3: Print da parte dos clientes wom conectado a APC5M90+


em relacao ao troughput da setorial hj eu tiro um print q eu nao tenho aqui no jeito mais ja vi bater 27Mb em uma setorial com 35 pessoas conectadas

----------


## rqperes

Acho que os WOM para usar em 2Mb no cliente até deve funcionar bem... na minha rede trafego 10Mb no cliente, e os WOM só me deram dor de cabeça.

----------


## Nks

entao uma coisa eh MIMO e outra SISO, tem muita gente que fala mal da intelbras mais usou ou usa SISO, ou ate mesmo misto SISO e MIMO que tbm nao fica legal!

ate mesmo para ubiquiti, Airgrid eh SISO, agora o nano loco m5 e o nano station m5, nano bridge, esses sao 2x2

porem o SISO da ubiquiti eh muito melhor que o SISO da intelbras sem sombra de duvidas, agora o MIMO da intelbras nao deixa a desejar!

tem que por tudo MIMO principalmente se for trafegar velocidade alta

quem for comprar intelbras hoje, compra as APC com + e wom tudo mimo 2x2
to rodando TDMA com eles e esta tudo tranquilo, porem tem uma configuracaozinha especial na wom

----------


## Nks

> Acho que os WOM para usar em 2Mb no cliente até deve funcionar bem... na minha rede trafego 10Mb no cliente, e os WOM só me deram dor de cabeça.


10Mb no radio da dor de cabeca mesmo, aqui planos de 10Mb soh vendo na fibra

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> 10Mb no radio da dor de cabeca mesmo, aqui planos de 10Mb soh vendo na fibra


Tá vendendo até quantos mb nas wom mimo?

----------


## pazini

Boa tarde Nks qual o configuraçãozinha especial você esta fazendo um suas wom siso e mimo?

----------


## Nks

@*NielsonPadilha* 
5Mb a 6Mb no maximo com qualidade, na minha rede ubiquiti tbm
ai meso nesse print tenho clientes a 5Mb rodando bem!

----------


## Nks

> Boa tarde Nks qual o configuraçãozinha especial você esta fazendo um suas wom siso e mimo?


pazini eh aquela mesma que ja postei,
eu seto o MCS manualmente, coloco a mesma distancia no ack para todos os clientes baseado no cliente mais longe, soh isso!!!

[]´s

----------


## rqperes

nos ubnt com airmax ligado vendo 10Mb da tudo certo a 5 anos. Coloquei essas intelbras MIMO e perdi o sono, e muitas reclamações de clientes. Acho q intelbras é para 2mb no maximo

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Mais colocar rede mista não fica muito legal mesmo. Aqui ap e cpe intelbras. Tenho planos até 5mb

----------


## RadNet

> Olá amigo, pois é estava funcionando bem, mais quando instalei um cliente que "as vezes a vertical ficava um pouco instável" ele simplesmente desconectava, mesmo com a horizontal 100%. Aí lembrei que o ipoll não está funcionando a conexão horizontal, então fiz o teste e desativei o ipoll (Somente desativei) e esse cliente que estava perdendo conexão ficou estável sem problemas.
> 
> Com isso conclui que a horizontal no ipoll (Mesmo mostrando os graficos de SNR, sinal... Não estava conectando.) Como é o caso de alguns colegas que estão com problemas usando a siso na horizontal.
> 
> Vamos aguardar a intelbras corrigir esse problema e horizontal voltar a conectar eu ativo novamente para teste.
> 
> Abraços []'s


Boa tarde a todos!

Só pra relatar, hoje desativei o IPoll na minha rede...

Estava tendo problemas de cliente conectado, mais não navegava, como o amigo @NielsonPadilha relatou, eu ainda estava usando, mais como hoje um cliente abriu uma ordem de serviço, e fui ver o que estava acontecendo, quando cheguei no local, fui recebido com grosseria e palavras ofensivas, e o pior, que tinha varias pessoas no local... 

Pensei comigo, bom se chegou a esse nível, não da mais pra ficar usando o protocolo enquanto não ficar estável....

Desde já grato a todos...

Fiquem todos com Deus !

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Acho que os WOM para usar em 2Mb no cliente até deve funcionar bem... na minha rede trafego 10Mb no cliente, e os WOM só me deram dor de cabeça.


Boa tarde rqperes,

Nos informe seus telefones para contato que nossa equipe irá lhe ajudar.
No aguardo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Boa tarde a todos!
> 
> Só pra relatar, hoje desativei o IPoll na minha rede...
> 
> Estava tendo problemas de cliente conectado, mais não navegava, como o amigo @NielsonPadilha relatou, eu ainda estava usando, mais como hoje um cliente abriu uma ordem de serviço, e fui ver o que estava acontecendo, quando cheguei no local, fui recebido com grosseria e palavras ofensivas, e o pior, que tinha varias pessoas no local... 
> 
> Pensei comigo, bom se chegou a esse nível, não da mais pra ficar usando o protocolo enquanto não ficar estável....
> 
> Desde já grato a todos...
> ...


Boa tarde RadNet,
Nos informe os seus telefones de contato para que possamos investigar o que estava havendo com os seus WOM5000
No aguardo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## rqperes

Por favor, já mandei mensagens no SAC mas não obtive nenhum retorno, enviei a mesma mensagem para a pessoa que atende a Mazer em POA. Nada de retornos. Meus telefones são (53) 30255577 e (53) 91659777

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Por favor, já mandei mensagens no SAC mas não obtive nenhum retorno, enviei a mesma mensagem para a pessoa que atende a Mazer em POA. Nada de retornos. Meus telefones são (53) 30255577 e (53) 91659777


Boa tarde rqperes,

Solicitei que nossa equipe entre em contato com você, aguarde em horário comercial.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## rqperes

OK, enviei emails e não obtive resposta. Estou a disposição para conversar.

Estou aguardando a ligação ou email. Embora muito ocupado resolvendo a lambança que aconteceu.

----------


## RadNet

Boa noite a todos!

@NielsonPadilha, depois que tu desabilitou o Ipoll nas APC, notou melhora nos ping dos seus clientes?

Aqui quando estava ativo em horário de pico pingava entre 20ms a 40ms, Agora por incrível que pareça em horário de pico pinga de 0ms a no máximo 5ms, isso mesmo 0ms nos clientes....

Fez o teste ai também?

Notou melhora, ou será que é um caso isolado ?kkkkkk

Fiquem todos com Deus!

----------


## rqperes

Estou aguardando.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa noite a todos!
> 
> @NielsonPadilha, depois que tu desabilitou o Ipoll nas APC, notou melhora nos ping dos seus clientes?
> 
> Aqui quando estava ativo em horário de pico pingava entre 20ms a 40ms, Agora por incrível que pareça em horário de pico pinga de 0ms a no máximo 5ms, isso mesmo 0ms nos clientes....
> 
> Fez o teste ai também?
> 
> Notou melhora, ou será que é um caso isolado ?kkkkkk
> ...


Olá amigo @*RadNet*. Isso é normal mesmo, semelhante ao da mikrotik ao habilitar o protocolo o ping realmente aumenta.

Já sem o protocolo o ping fica bem baixo.
@*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam da uma explicação do porque o ping aumenta ao habilitar o protocolo? Somente para um melhor entendimento de como funciona.

Abraços e obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigo @*RadNet*. Isso é normal mesmo, semelhante ao da mikrotik ao habilitar o protocolo o ping realmente aumenta.
> 
> Já sem o protocolo o ping fica bem baixo.
> @*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam da uma explicação do porque o ping aumenta ao habilitar o protocolo? Somente para um melhor entendimento de como funciona.
> 
> Abraços e obrigado


Prezado @*NielsonPadilha*, Bom dia!
Vamos estar analisando, tão logo após os testes, avisaremos por este tópico.
Abraço,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigo @*RadNet*. Isso é normal mesmo, semelhante ao da mikrotik ao habilitar o protocolo o ping realmente aumenta.
> 
> Já sem o protocolo o ping fica bem baixo.
> @*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam da uma explicação do porque o ping aumenta ao habilitar o protocolo? Somente para um melhor entendimento de como funciona.
> 
> Abraços e obrigado


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

O aumento no ping é proveniente do funcionamento do próprio Ipoll, pois o AP passa a fazer o controle de transmissão dos clientes via sistema de polling, ou seja, cada cliente tem que esperar sua vez para transmitir os dados ao invés de seguir o padrão 802.11 normal. Esse método de polling é que faz com que a latência suba um pouco e isso é normal. Quanto mais clientes conectados na base, mais tempo leva pro AP autorizar cada cliente a enviar os dados.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## meyknho

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,
> 
> O aumento no ping é proveniente do funcionamento do próprio Ipoll, pois o AP passa a fazer o controle de transmissão dos clientes via sistema de polling, ou seja, cada cliente tem que esperar sua vez para transmitir os dados ao invés de seguir o padrão 802.11 normal. Esse método de polling é que faz com que a latência suba um pouco e isso é normal. Quanto mais clientes conectados na base, mais tempo leva pro AP autorizar cada cliente a enviar os dados.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Olá Boa Noite, poderia passar detalhes sobre a correção da polarização horizontal do WOM 5000 SISO na comunicação com a Base com IPOLL?

OBS: Espero essa correção para deixar minha rede 100% com IPOLL.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Olá Boa Noite, poderia passar detalhes sobre a correção da polarização horizontal do WOM 5000 SISO na comunicação com a Base com IPOLL?
> 
> OBS: Espero essa correção para deixar minha rede 100% com IPOLL.
> 
> Att, Aleff Meykson


To esperando essa correção também nas mimos para ligar ipoll novamente.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,
> 
> O aumento no ping é proveniente do funcionamento do próprio Ipoll, pois o AP passa a fazer o controle de transmissão dos clientes via sistema de polling, ou seja, cada cliente tem que esperar sua vez para transmitir os dados ao invés de seguir o padrão 802.11 normal. Esse método de polling é que faz com que a latência suba um pouco e isso é normal. Quanto mais clientes conectados na base, mais tempo leva pro AP autorizar cada cliente a enviar os dados.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Entendi, uma questão que fico pensando sobre PTP já que o ping acaba subindo ao usar protocolo ainda sim vale apena usar ipoll num ptp para passar link? Vejo muita gente tirando protocolo e deixando 802.11 padrão para píng ficar menor.

O que vocês acham?

Obrigado

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Entendi, uma questão que fico pensando sobre PTP já que o ping acaba subindo ao usar protocolo ainda sim vale apena usar ipoll num ptp para passar link? Vejo muita gente tirando protocolo e deixando 802.11 padrão para píng ficar menor.
> 
> O que vocês acham?
> 
> Obrigado


Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,

Quando em PTP, não há diferença de latência entre o protocolo Ipoll e o IEEE802.11n já que no Ipoll o basestation só tem um cliente para distribuir os timeslots. A principal vantagem no Ipoll para o IEEE802.11n em cenários PTP é que alguns ajustes(Destacados na segunda imagem abaixo) já são embarcados no protocolo, não há necessidade do cliente configurar manualmente.

Com Ipoll


Sem Ipoll


Estão destacados os parâmetros pré definidos ou ajustados automaticamente no Ipoll.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Boa tarde NielsonPadilha,
> 
> Quando em PTP, não há diferença de latência entre o protocolo Ipoll e o IEEE802.11n já que no Ipoll o basestation só tem um cliente para distribuir os timeslots. A principal vantagem no Ipoll para o IEEE802.11n em cenários PTP é que alguns ajustes(Destacados na segunda imagem abaixo) já são embarcados no protocolo, não há necessidade do cliente configurar manualmente.
> 
> Com Ipoll
> 
> 
> Sem Ipoll
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Tirou algumas dúvidas.

Notei que na imagem sem ipoll o BA Windows size está 64 (Para usar esse equipamento esse seria a melhor configuração) ? No PTMP usamos como 32 essas configuração.

Obrigado mais uma vez a Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos. Tirou algumas dúvidas.
> 
> Notei que na imagem sem ipoll o BA Windows size está 64 (Para usar esse equipamento esse seria a melhor configuração) ? No PTMP usamos como 32 essas configuração.
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez a Equipe Intelbras.


Boa noite NielsonPadilha,

O BA window size é o parâmetro de regula o tamanho do bloco ACK, e, consequentemente define a quantidade de FRAMES que serão acumulados antes de fazer a modulação e transmissão wireless. Quanto maior o valor, maior será a capacidade de throughput do enlace, entretanto, caso haja perda na transmissão quanto maior o valor do BA window size, maior será a quantidade de dados que precisará ser transmitida novamente. Em cenários ruidosos o indicado é ir reduzindo o BA window Size até que o CCQ dos clientes aumente e deixe de variar, porém, é necessário ficar atento pois a redução em excesso pode diminuir a banda passante do cliente. em geral, para cenários PTMP deixar o BA window Size em 32 atende bem a demanda de tráfego e o CCQ desejado.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras.

----------


## RadNet

Bom dia a todos os amigos!

Sente o drama rsrsrsrs 


Como os amigos podem ver, 35 estações conectadas nesta APC 5M com basestation ubiquiti ;

No momento do Print, estava numa media de 7 Mega te trafego...

O ping está ótimo, como os amigos podem notar em um dos clientes ....

Mais acredito quem com o TDMA ativo, pode ficar melhor, já usei ele como algumas pessoas, que estão acompanhando o tópico, pode notar. Mais devido a alguns clientes inexplicavelmente ficar sem acesso, tive que desativar....

Estou esperando a correção do problema da conexão na horizontal, da Wom, para reativar o protocolo...

Desde já grato a todos.

Fiquem todos com Deus !

----------


## FMANDU

@*RadNet* você fala da conexão horizontal do wom mimo? OU esta usando siso?

----------


## RadNet

> @*RadNet* você fala da conexão horizontal do wom mimo? OU esta usando siso?


Bom dia amigo!

Aqui tenho a rede mista, Mimo e Siso.

Deus abençoe a todos !

----------


## JonasMT

Bom dia alguem sabe de algum firmware que o dhcp do wom funcione de forma descente? Pois o 6.2 beta assim como 4.1 é um sofrimente pro dhcp repassar o ip

----------


## meyknho

> Bom dia alguem sabe de algum firmware que o dhcp do wom funcione de forma descente? Pois o 6.2 beta assim como 4.1 é um sofrimente pro dhcp repassar o ip


JonasMT Boa Dia,

Cara, uso a Intelbras desde de nov/2014 e até hoje nunca tive problema com DHCP.

Verifica a classe de IP de Seu Servidor DHCP e o IP que está no WOM 5000, as vezes é algum conflito da mesma sub rede.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia alguem sabe de algum firmware que o dhcp do wom funcione de forma descente? Pois o 6.2 beta assim como 4.1 é um sofrimente pro dhcp repassar o ip


Boa tarde @*JonasMT*,

Até então, não tinhamos reclamações sobre o serviço DHCP do WOM5000, por favor, nos descreva o cenário em que encontrou problemas e quais foram os testes feitos.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FMANDU

> Bom dia alguem sabe de algum firmware que o dhcp do wom funcione de forma descente? Pois o 6.2 beta assim como 4.1 é um sofrimente pro dhcp repassar o ip


Jonas eu nunca tive esse tipo de problema na rede com o wom. Minhas queixas são a estabilidade no ipoll, o baixo ganho/recepção da antena e o ccq que ninguém entende. Eu ate retirei e vendi uns 50 cpes, mas resolvi manter um pop so com wom.

----------


## SeviFerreira

O problema é que a intelbras está demorando muito na correção dos problemas relatados aqui, principalmente na correção do Ipoll na polarização horizontal da SiSO, CCQ e outras coisas mais...a intelbras fechou uma lista de correções no início de janeiro e até agora nada! e ainda estamos na versão beta!. Lembrando que a LigoWave dona do IPOLL já desenvolveu o IPOLL2 com otimização do sistema de polling e melhor aproveitamento da janela de comunicação de cada cliente, semelhante ao Airmax da Ubnt, provavelmente resolvendo o problema do ping alto ao ativar o TDMA. Resumindo a intelbras está comendo poeira em relação ao desenvolvimento de firmware.

----------


## pazini

Será que o ultimo firmware da Wom 6 Beta 2 é compatível com iPoll 2?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Também tô esperando esse ipoll sai do beta pra poder usar. Por enquanto tô usando sem.

----------


## SeviFerreira

Segundo as informações da LigoWave o ipoll2 não é compatível com ipoll1. Na minha opinião a intelbras precisa resolver urgente os problemas do ipoll1 e logo em seguida trabalhar em cima do firmware dos APC's com ipoll2 e consequentemente liberar firmware para as wom's aceitar ipoll2. Não há como seguir em frente sem TDMA.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, bom dia.

A nossa linha APC suporta somente o Ipoll1 e como os WOM5000 operam em TDMA somente com a linha APC, consequentemente os WOM5000 são são compatíveis com o Ipoll2.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras*, @*FMANDU*, @*RadNet*, @*NielsonPadilha*

Olá Boa Tarde,

O pessoal da equipe de desenvolvimento entrou em contato com a minha empresa, para testar um novo Firmware onde no mesmo tem a correção da polarização Horizontal no IPOLL.

Realizei todos os testes, e até o presente momento está tudo ok!

Alguns prints para facilitar o entendimento.









Como muitos sabem, o IPOLL é um protocolo TDMA, onde o mesmo visa melhorar a performance do PTMP (Ponto a Multi Ponto).

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## pazini

Seria possível mandar esse firmware no meu email? [email protected], tenho aproximadamente 200 wom´s rodando em tdma.

----------


## meyknho

> Seria possível mandar esse firmware no meu email? [email protected], tenho aproximadamente 200 wom´s rodando em tdma.


Pazini a equipe do @*Suporte Intelbras*, me informou que vai disponibilizar o Firmware no Site da Empresa o quanto antes, é muito provável que amanhã já esteja lá.

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

MAs o Ipoll em fase final não tem previsão né? Imagina o Ipoll 2 !!!

----------


## meyknho

> MAs o Ipoll em fase final não tem previsão né? Imagina o Ipoll 2 !!!


Segundo a equipe do @*Suporte Intelbras*, as informações é que essa versão será divulgada como estável do WOM 5000 para o IPOLL.

OBS: Agora vai ficar bem mais simples estabilizar o IPOLL 2 nos WOM 5000, se a primeira versão já está estável!

Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## FMANDU

@*Nks* qual mcs voce esta setando nos clientes? No ap voce esta usando mcs 15 nao é isso?




> @*FMANDU* eu tenho alguns prints aqui da semana passada vou te enviar
> 
> 1: concetrador mikrotik pppoe que esta atras das setoriais, tenho 2 APC5M90+
> cada uma ligada a uma interface do mikrotik, olhando da pra vc perceber
> no momento do print 1 setorial estava trafegando 19Mb e na outra setorial 12.5Mb
> Anexo 62854
> 
> 2: APC5M90+ na pagina inicial mostrando que eh iPoll e 37 clientes
> Anexo 62855
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados,

A versão 6.0 - BETA2 estava em fase de desenvolvimento e foi disponibilizada em caráter experimental para que os usuários pudessem utilizar novas funções, testar alterações e, eventualmente, reportar bugs. Agora ela foi oficializada como v6.0 e criamos um tópico para discussão sobre o assunto. Segue link para o tópico.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=183911

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## FernandoNSilva

@meyknho,

No seu ambiente houve melhora de performance ao ativar o ipoll na base e usar o tdma?

----------


## Nks

@*FMANDU* td certo?

entao na setorial eh MCS15, mais nas wom eh MSC11, porem todas minhas wom sao mimo 2x2, nao uso nenhuma siso 1x1

abracos

----------


## Mkman

Olá amigos, esse ipoll consegue suprir uma demanda para planos de até 15mb por cliente? Já uso SXT nos cliente com nv2 ativo (SXTG no PTMP) a menos de 1km mas está muito difícil obter essas antenas. Estou com receio em trocar por intelbras após os relatos que li aqui.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá amigos, esse ipoll consegue suprir uma demanda para planos de até 15mb por cliente? Já uso SXT nos cliente com nv2 ativo (SXTG no PTMP) a menos de 1km mas está muito difícil obter essas antenas. Estou com receio em trocar por intelbras após os relatos que li aqui.


Boa tarde Mkman.

A versão de firmware 6.0 BETA 2 já foi oficializada para a versão 6.1 em dezembro de 2016. Implementamos uma série de melhorias que impactaram diretamente em melhoria de desempenho e estabilidade com o iPoll. Para mais informações e download do firmware, segue link para o nosso fórum.
http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=57564

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

